# Caffitaly /Ecaffe pods in UK



## jimbo (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know where to get these? Whittards used to sell them but they've stopped.

Many thanks,

Jamie


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Jamie

Also try

http://www.coffee-beans-direct.com/coffee-pods-capsules-c-59.html?gclid=CKGKm8HjqaACFYoU4wodgCD0aA


----------

